# Vostok 2401



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well itâ€™s been a busy week feeding the habit and I think I saved something special for Friday. This arrived today from Taffyman. I think itâ€™s a Vostok 2401 from about 1970. Please tell me if you know anymore or if I got it wrong. I have been waiting for this model and colour to come up. Itâ€™s on a good chocolate Darlena and I am chuffed to bits with it. The crown at 2 just sets it off.

My thanks to â€˜Hâ€™ and RLT for the pleasure.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy, i like subsecond watches :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes: possibly except for the strap... :tongue2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd call it a 2403 because it's got a second hand. 01 means shockproof, hand winding, no second hand. Also I think the first 24mm Vostok movements were somewhat later than 1970.

And it's a lovely watch. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> I'd call it a 2403 because it's got a second hand. 01 means shockproof, hand winding, no second hand. Also I think the first 24mm Vostok movements were somewhat later than 1970.
> 
> And it's a lovely watch. :thumbup:


 Thanks for the info.


----------

